# "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I want to introduce you to my new aquascape (IAPLC 2011 ranked 29th). I have a group for aquascaping in Turkey by the name of "ADist" (Aquarium Design İstanbul). We all close friends and usually help each others setups. For this setup, they helped me too (for some steps) . So, first of all, i want to send my thanks to them.

*"Shiratani Ravine"*
*A low-tech forest concept inspired by Shiratani ravine from Yakushima Island/Japan*





































_For more photographs, please visit our website: __www.adist.org_

*Tank Dimensions (cm):* 70*40*35 (h)

*Substrate:* Silica sand, fertilizer tabs

*Filtration:* 680 l/h external filter

*Lightning:* 2*18W T8, 10 hours/day (5 - 4 - 5)

*CO2:* None (no CO2 injection)

*Water Change:* %15 per week

*Fertilization:* Liquid fertilization (micro elements + NPK) after water change.

*Plants:* Blyxa aubertii, Ceratopteris thalictroides, Anubias barteri var. nana "petite", Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Mirosorum pteropus, Cardamina lyrata, Eleocharis parvula, Echinodorus quadricostatus, Vesicularia sp.

*Fish& Invertebrates:* Neocaridina denticulata

*Setup date:* March 2011
*Photography date:* May 2011

**********

*Setup*










Hardscape. Becouse of low plant conditions, hardscape is more important in low-techs for visual quality and impression (IMO). I used some rules such as golden rule and triangles for a good composition and benefited from forest photograps to make good natural athmosphere using stones and driftwoods. I used some natural glass rocks to make a water effect underwater.

**********










My friends came and helped me about some small modifications on hardscape. Then i made waterfall and ripples by using filter wool.

**********










View after planting. My firends helped a little about plant choice too.

**********

*Progress*










*2nd Week*

**********










*4th Week:* I had to renew filter wool because of dirt and some diatome. Fortunately diatome disapeared quickly.

**********










*6th Week:* Almost done :high5:

**********

*7th week* photos are top of the page 

**********

Your comments are important for me and my group.

Thanks,


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Beautifully done! And all without CO2! I am impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

impressive!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Extraordinary design, an excellent combination of wood and stone! I really appreciate all the photos showing the development of the tank.

To tell the truth, I prefer the ravine without the filter wool. But I must say that it is the best simulation of stream water I've ever seen.

This tank is the perfect example of what we have been saying in the thread, "Aquascaping in low tech". It is the quality of the design and execution that creates a great aquascape, not the technology.

Congratulations!


----------



## Wich (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

I feel very relaxed when seeing this tank.

This is one of the most impressive tank I have ever seen.

Thanks for you sharing.

congratulations~!!!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Amazing! I have to look real hard to notice that it isn't a real forest.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

This is really beautiful! I also am not a fan of the fiber floss but I do understand what you wanted to achieve. Love your choice of plants and hardscape. Just beautiful!!


----------



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Thank you very much for your comments!

Michael, i browsed through that thread. Really like it. Your words are wise. Technology is the secondary importance thing for design.

********

I noticed that anyone say anything about not using fish in this scape  With my group friends, sometimes we enter into an argument about this topic (most of our scapes, there is no fish). I am wondering your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Phact (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

The hardscape pic is actually my favourite, I love seeing the varying levels of substrate and the big smooth rocks. The combination of the rocks with the wood and placement make it very aesthetically pleasing (to me at least haha).

You do some very interesting things with aquascaping, I'm interested to see what you'll come up with next!


----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Great hardscape! I love the choice of wood and rocks that you went with


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*



mst said:


> I noticed that anyone say anything about not using fish in this scape  With my group friends, sometimes we enter into an argument about this topic (most of our scapes, there is no fish). I am wondering your opinions. Thanks!


Mustafa, this is a very interesting question. In photographs of aquascapes, the fish are almost always very secondary if they are visible at all. I tend to ignore them in photos.

In person, it is a very different matter. The movement and color of fish and invertebrates adds so much richness and life to the aquarium that I would never be happy without them. Their behavior irressitaibly draws the eye into the tank. Also, I think that fish are an essential component of the entire living system of the aquarium.

In this tank, your design is a miniaturized landscape, a tiny depiction of a terrestrial forest and steam. Obviously, having fish (especially large ones) flying through the trees could be very bizarre and distracting. I can see why you left them out. In other miniature landscape style tanks, I have seen schools of small fish give the impression of flocks of birds flying over the scenery. This is tricky to accomplish.

Another major type of aquascape is what I call the "slice of nature" where one tries to show an especially beautiful underwater scene at full size, or nearly so. Biotope tanks are a specialized example of this. In these aquariums, fish look completely appropriate if carefully chosen to match the design.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

is there a way you can view all the IAPLC submissions? I can only find the grand prize winners from last year and before


----------



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Thanks everyone!

Michael, your opinions are very sensible in all aspects. Thank you! I will present them to my group.

Ryan; for grand prize winners, you have to wait September 17 (NA Party and ceremony).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

very lovely looking... awesome. i want i want i want.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful 'scape.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

mst, first congratulate to you. It is an interesting layout, I like it because I did it back to 2006 my waterfall, It is not easy for judge to accept an extraordinary layout but I see a lot this year in ADA.


----------



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Thank you everyone!



GWU said:


> mst, first congratulate to you. It is an interesting layout, I like it because I did it back to 2006 my waterfall, It is not easy for judge to accept an extraordinary layout but I see a lot this year in ADA.


Thank you very much Gary  I am really happy to see your message; because your works always inspire me! And yes, i learned using floss and how to use it from your waterfall. Thanks!


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

Wow! Gorgeous scape! Thank you for the progression photos, very inspiring.


----------



## erutku (Jan 20, 2011)

*re: "Shiratani Ravine" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 #29)*

this is fantastic! 
keep up the good work!


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

wow. The way you mimic the flowing water is beautiful.


----------

